# DVD



## catsears (Apr 20, 2012)

hey not sure if here's the place - but...

dvd player 1 connected to tv 1 - played dvds fine, in color

dvd player 2 connected to tv 1 - played dvds fine, in color

disconnected dvd player 2 - player/cords connected to tv 2 - plays fine

problem: dvd player 1 PLAYS DVDS IN BLACK AND WHITE!!!! Why? nothing has changed with player 1 and tv 1. nothing was disconnected or changed - tried playing any of our dvds - all black and white - no color!!

any ideas? thanks - we're stumped.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

how are they connected by SCART - i have seen this issue where the scart has not been not plugged fully in


----------



## catsears (Apr 20, 2012)

sorry dont know SCART? what in the world is it? thanks for replying though!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what type of cable connects the DVD to the TV?


----------



## catsears (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Wayne, red/yellow/white


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

composite - and both players connect the same


----------



## catsears (Apr 20, 2012)

yep, both were same - player 2 is working fine in color on tv 2; player 1 is still black and white on tv 1 - other than taking player 2(with its cables) off tv 1, nothing else changed....just dont get it.......thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> player 2 is working fine in color on tv 2; player 1 is still black and white on tv 1


can you put 
Player 1 onto TV2 
see if that is B&W

THEN 
Player 2 onto TV1 
see if that is colour


----------

